# ICD-9 code for baseline EKG



## dafozz69 (Jan 30, 2009)

Patient has started on a new medication which requires that a baseline EKG be preformed with additional EKG's preformed for monitoring until patient reaches the maintainence level of the medication. Is there a specific ICD-9 code that can be used with CPT 93000 for monitoring the effects of the medication on the patient?

Thanks


----------



## tnsburke (Jan 30, 2009)

what is the medication and diagnosis?


----------



## dafozz69 (Jan 30, 2009)

Diagnosis is 311 depression and medication is a tricyclic antidepressant.


----------



## tnsburke (Jan 30, 2009)

Man that is a tough one!  I'm still looking......


----------



## getchell (May 17, 2013)

*ICD 9 Code for Baseline EKG*

I have this same scenerio all the time.  The only thing that I have come across is V72.81.  Let me know if that works.  Marl


----------



## mitchellde (May 17, 2013)

How about V58.83 and V58.69


----------



## PVAzCPC (May 17, 2013)

mitchellde said:


> How about V58.83 and V58.69



I would use V58.69, with a primary should be 311 Depression.  I am a Psych coder and this is how I code labs/EKGs for pts on psych meds that require monitoring.

V58.83 is for "therapeutic level" in the blood- good for Depakote, Lithium etc., but not appropriate for EKGs :O)


----------



## mitchellde (May 17, 2013)

V58.83 is not for blood monitoring only it is for any therapeutic drug monitoring.  The AHA coding clinics state to use V58.83 for bone densities due to patient on phosamax.  I see this as a similar issue.


----------



## KaylaR2007 (May 18, 2013)

V58.69 should be good and is covered by most payers.


----------



## camillecoder@hotmail.com (May 20, 2013)

Agree with Debra.  The definition for V58.83 includes "measurement of a specific function" to assess effectiveness of a drug.  V58.83 also instructs coders to use additional code for associated drug use (V58.61-V58.69).  

One example Coding Clinic uses to demonstrate correct coding for these ICD is for a patient on Accutane presenting for blood test to monitor potential adverse affects.  See Coding Clinic, 2Q, 2004.


----------

